# Advanced service solutions



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

After this season I would never do work for those bastards ever again.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Never heard of them...please elaborate


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

If they aren't honoring the contract,it's void.
You don't have to wait till the end of the season.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

https://g.co/kgs/wAu39H


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

You might as well get out now before you get in deeper. But what does your contract state as far as payment?


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

too funny, just sat down for crunchy flakes and berries let check out the old plowsite.
did books last night keeping track of who owes for what is like a second and vital part of the job of trying to run a sort of successful operation.
I'm guessing they owe you some coin figure out the interest on the arrears and send them a new invoice and keep at them until you get some results, if you have delivered the service you need to be paid.
the reason I said funny I asked my bookkeeper to figure arrears on accounts out standing and send those out this morning, I expect some grunting sort of phone calls, I didn't agree to interest, yes and I didn't agree to finance your snow clearing .
charge as much interest as the credit card in your wallet or more.
when the plan works I love this ****, it don't always work.
hope it works out for you.


----------



## lawnboy (Jul 28, 2000)

We had a lot of problems getting paid from them last year. And after we signed with them they requested crazy paperwork and pictures every mow. We dropped them. Ironically they just sent me pricing for some Rite aids to plow. They were a wopping 2500 to 3k for the season. I jumped right on that ...........


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Let me get this straight...Advanced Service Solutions, or in short A S S?


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

lawnboy said:


> We had a lot of problems getting paid from them last year. And after we signed with them they requested crazy paperwork and pictures every mow. We dropped them. Ironically they just sent me pricing for some Rite aids to plow. They were a wopping 2500 to 3k for the season. I jumped right on that ...........


I finally received my finally payment , after 4 of July


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

I’ve never worked for or heard of them. My two cents of dealing with NSP’s for a while now: it’s a risk. Calculate the risk vs reward. When I deal with my NSP’s I know a few things:
1. I don’t have to find the client or negotiate the contract parameters.
2. I take he early payment options with new NSP’s. Money in the hand…
3. Use them for leveraging growing your market share or ability to grow your business.
4. Never take a lot from one client or NSP account. Diversify.
5. Research them before you agree-lots of hard earned wisdom here and elsewhere. Most guys are really willing to tell ya if someone is a screwball.

Finally and most importantly: everything is a risk. Life is an education. Someone has to pay for it. One year my last payment came in October but I got it. Got every penny so far.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

What’s up with the sad face dude?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Kvston said:


> What's up with the sad face dude?


Not a fan of NSP companies. See https://www.plowsite.com/threads/dollar-general-snow-ct-ma-ri-available.181477/


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Not a fan of NSP companies. See https://www.plowsite.com/threads/dollar-general-snow-ct-ma-ri-available.181477/


I hear ya! Was asking @Ice-sage though. I see them as that "buddy" you keep at a distance but he has that nice boat you want to use once in a while lol.


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

WHATEVER YOU DO, DO NOT WORK FOR ADVANCED SERVICE SOLUTION. THEY ARE THIEVES ! We did everything they asked and provided top quality service for a Rite Aid store and now they have not paid us a penny all season and now they owe me over $7000.00 and are refusing to pay! Now it’s my fault for letting me account balance get that high so I knew that before anybody beats up on me for that. The local store manager even said it was the best service they ever had. So now the legal fight begins!


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

SnowGuy said:


> WHATEVER YOU DO, DO NOT WORK FOR ADVANCED SERVICE SOLUTION. THEY ARE THIEVES ! We did everything they asked and provided top quality service for a Rite Aid store and now they have not paid us a penny all season and now they owe me over $7000.00 and are refusing to pay! Now it's my fault for letting me account balance get that high so I knew that before anybody beats up on me for that. The local store manager even said it was the best service they ever had. So now the legal fight begins!


Did you try filing a mechanics lien?



SnowGuy said:


> Want to get their attention fast ??? Slap a mechanics lien on the building !! It works everytime !





SnowGuy said:


> I could give a damn less with the contract says I always file a mechanics lien. And my collection rate after filing a mechanics lien is 100% I'm proud to say.


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

Just an FYI on Advanced Service Solutions, THEY ARE DEFUNCT. They have been taken over by some outfit called Powerhouse. I called them to try and collect my $7658.36 that Advanced owes me and they told me to call a number for Advanced Service Solutions to get paid. All the numbers that I called are either disconnected or the ext. no longer works !!! Filing liens on the buildings tomorrow and filing suit as soon as the attorney gets it ready !!!


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

following...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Sorry to hear that, hope the liens work out for you.


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

Yeah heard dentco powerhouse owns them now.


----------



## PCK Landscaping (8 mo ago)

SnowGuy said:


> Just an FYI on Advanced Service Solutions, THEY ARE DEFUNCT. They have been taken over by some outfit called Powerhouse. I called them to try and collect my $7658.36 that Advanced owes me and they told me to call a number for Advanced Service Solutions to get paid. All the numbers that I called are either disconnected or the ext. no longer works !!! Filing liens on the buildings tomorrow and filing suit as soon as the attorney gets it ready !!!


I am having the EXACT same issues with Advanced Service Solutions... AKA Powerhouse... AKA Dentco. From start to finish, it was a mess. They had gone through 6 account managers throughout just this past season. I could never get a hold of anyone on the phone. I did not receive even one payment on time, however I did receive them. Now, I am waiting on final payment. I would re-send all late invoices each week over and over again asking for the status of each one. 

Please keep me updated on this situation and what you plan to do, I will be following suit! I hope we can find more contractors who have been screwed over by this company and join together. I would NEVER work for this company again.


----------



## Ice-sage (Nov 9, 2017)

PCK Landscaping said:


> I am having the EXACT same issues with Advanced Service Solutions... AKA Powerhouse... AKA Dentco. From start to finish, it was a mess. They had gone through 6 account managers throughout just this past season. I could never get a hold of anyone on the phone. I did not receive even one payment on time, however I did receive them. Now, I am waiting on final payment. I would re-send all late invoices each week over and over again asking for the status of each one.
> 
> Please keep me updated on this situation and what you plan to do, I will be following suit! I hope we can find more contractors who have been screwed over by this company and join together. I would NEVER work for this company again.



It is all about the contracts.

It is up to you now to keep and take meticulous care of all your evidence against them. If you truely believe in your heart you have been damaged, wronged, breached, torted, swindled, theft, fraud, unlawful or illegal contracts, etcetera, I suggest immediately contacting your representatives in your state. Aka govco. The attorney general and secretary of state for your state. Evidence, Evidence, Evidence. Facts, Facts, Facts. The only way for this crap to change in this industry is to hold the people and corporations accountable for their actions.


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

DO NOT WAIT ON THEM !!! FILE LIENS, SUE THEM AND BUILDING OWNER AND LET ALL AREA CONTRACTORS KNOW WHAT YOU HAVE EXPERIENCED. ADVANCED SERVICE SOLUTIONS, DENTCO AND POWERHOUSE ARE ALL RIP OFFS. I THINK THEY CHANGE. THERE NAME EVERY YEAR OR TWO AND DISAPPEAR TO RIP OFF THE CONTRACTORS. Do file against the owners. They are just as guilty as these companies because they are the ones that hired them in order to avoid paying the proper local going rate for snow removal and ice control. Be sure and burn them too. If nothing else it will at least tarnish their reputation in the area amongst their retail customers.


----------

